# Heading south this weekend.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Just wanted to throw it out. Me and a few other P.S.Y.C.O.s are heading south towards the OBX this weekend. Early sat morning. Anyone else going. Or want to follow.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

if the tidal fish tourney gets cnx'd i just may be - what about you rattler or kajun ? ( 2 members of my boat team )


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*the FORUM stuff*

i know i know and i like it here as much as the next guy and didnt agree with the other guy posting about tidal fish either - i pay and support both - but i came across another forum today that i joined just to look at the folks who were catching fish...i will never make a post there and we would get bashed hard as hell i am sure but it sure looks sweet over there at that forum......ok ok what forum you say ? the *CHICKS WHO FISH *forum that what one i am taling about .......whoooooo weeee reel em in girls !! 


http://www.chickswhofish.com/


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just wondern if they will let me sign up for that one  Yea Hawww I doubt if anyone complains about that post bud,,, keep dem comen


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

ok well i had to check it out and well I was expecting to see a bunch of honey's in string bikini's. Bummer bummer. Will give them credit they did catch some nice fish....all from the the west coast. Now if they really want a hot site I would suggest a little more skin


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

We're heading to the OBX this weekend. Either Coquina, Oregon Inlet, or further south depending on the bite. Give me a call on my cell 757 812 9414 and we'll hookup. I know of a few spots that have been producing and we can shuttle some non-4WD folks out & back if need be.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Cool*

Ok fred i will have 4x4 and yes i have no problem running people and yes i will call you this afternoon. We will deffinatlymeet up. Plan on it.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

LEMME TALK TO kIMM AND SEE WHAT SHE SAYS ,,, SHE SAID SOMETHING TO ME ABOUT IT THIS MORNING SO WE MIGHT BE TAKING THE RIDE DOWN OURSELVES.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I'll be down all weekend, Friday thru Monday. 

Eric, sent ya a pm. Let's get em P.S.Y.C.O.'s


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Gonna be late for the party...

Will be down Sunday....if I can only get out of my commitment on Saturday ......

Good luck fellas...

see ya on tha sand.....


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Eric....Count me in for Saturday....I'll call you tonight and confirm 100% either way....Going to go hunting again today in a different spot...I'll let you know what I bag !!
Howie


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm down for an early Saturday. Who's all going early Saturday?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*there is probably going to be about 7-10 people*

There is probably going to be about 7-10 people. Leaving sat morn. My truck is full with 4-5. Who else is driving down sat. We can get something figured out. We are also meeting 3-5 down there. Surf cat, Fred drum. al will be down sund unless he gets out of something.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

*This just in!!!!!!!*

I just got off the phone with Kimm and count us in. We are heading out at 3:30 A.M. Friday night early Saturday morning should be pullin in the O.I. parking lot by the catwalks no later than 5:30 (stopping for breakfast pending) going to fish the north jettie as the sun comes up (very nice hole in there seen many big boys caught there) anyone is welcome to meet or follow us down there it is very easy to find & very nice meeting spot there with plenty of space and parking that has easy beach access for the riders without 4X4 use ,, as this is just an idea for a quick and easy planned outting for everyone. But if not ill meet up with everyone at about 9 A.M. or so. Looking foward in seeing alot of you guys down there.

Heres my Number if anyone wants to meet up or maybe follow us down. 724-0440

Brandon


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Breakfast.*

Do we want to meet up somewhere and eat. Im not sure how early we are leaving yet but maybe an idea if we meet up then decide an exact location to strat. Just a thought.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

catman32 said:


> Do we want to meet up somewhere and eat. Im not sure how early we are leaving yet but maybe an idea if we meet up then decide an exact location to strat. Just a thought.


if we wanna meet and eat we will have to do it at IHOP just off the bypass in great bridge or the waffle house on battlefield,, if not it will be a 7-11 breakfast unless you go late enough to catch the mc donalds opening which i would wanna be on the water by then.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

*chicks who fish*

Did anyone else see that 400lb marlin?


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm in for sure..............Howie


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

We're gonna be down Fri afternoon and fish where the conditions and birds dictate. F breakfast people, the stripers are calling. A sammich on the beach will suffice. The nps has not been hassling the campers at either OI or anywhere else so plan on staying and fishing all night into Sunday if you want. Hmmmmm, I smell a fish fry on the beach Saturday night


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

The wife and I are heading down also. Hoping for a repeat of New Years weekend when we were there. Hoping to get down sometime Fri night after work.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey*

Cobia send me a pm and maybe we can meet up. 4-5 of us will have our fiances or wives with us.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

*Have Fun*

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!​
You PSYCO's better make a good showing or you"ll hear it on the 28th.

BTW, I need some new pics of the "Nothings" that are being caught. I hear one of the guys caught a 'Pink Spotted Nothing' but won't admit to it.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

deezamm!

Sure wish I could join y'all this weekend. Gotta go to Raleigh though. But it does look like I'll be down there next weekend. Hope y'all have a great trip, and please save me a couple.


----------



## Troutmask (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello, new supporter and member of forum. Have been watching and learning a lot from everyone. Thanks!

I will be heading South Friday morning. Guess i will start at OI. Be there about 5:00am. If you see a guy in a 98 green Tahoe trying to get the birdnest out of his reel it will most likley be me.  Will be learning to cast my sl30, new to coventional reels. Maybe some of you can give me some pointers. Hope to see you there.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

WELCOME ABOARD its east to find us look for the P.S.Y.C.O. stickers on the back of our cars you will see a few of us down there this weekend,, were still undecited but im sure some of us wil be threw there then


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

dang...you guys bringin' the gals are lucky ..I usually can't get mine past Grey's or Belks   ...the R


----------



## lurch1281 (Mar 1, 2005)

not sure what dad is doin but i would be up to goin south. i gotta work saturday but sunday is free all day.


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

*I don't know fella's*

I think I might pass on this Sat and head down crack of dawn Sun with NS4D. Your cast will look awesome though


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Were going*

Even if it does sat we are going. We are going to leave tonight and stay both nights. If nothing else B/Ls on the porch and sit and watch our rods from under the overhang. a little party shall we say.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Whats wrong Malakas dont tell us you afraid of a lil wind and Rain hell Kimm and i have rain gear and stuff lol and im thinking after the 14th or what ever number im on Beer, cocktail, shot, i dont think im going to really care about a lil rain. Rain or Shine da Bones is fishing anytime,, hey Anyone up for a lil polar plunge this weekend  i bet i can get Rory to do it with me and i already know Eric is in  

They dont call us P.S.Y.C.O.'s for nothing

See everyone later this afternoon packed and stacked ready to roll


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

you guys have fun...


----------

